# *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements/Combine Results Thread*



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

per the request of several posters, including such sweet thunder, here is the *official thread* for measurements. (sorry if this is redundant for some). this includes new "SORTED" measurements.




NBA Pre-Draft Camp Heights and Measurements


_Sorted Measurements_

*Longest Wingspan*

Sene, Saer -----7’ 8.5''
O'Bryant, Patrick -----7’ 5.75''
Aldridge, LaMarcus -----7’ 4.75''
Jones, Solomon -----7’ 4.75''
Simmons, Cedric -----7’ 4.25''
Williams, Shelden -----7’ 4.25''
Southall, Michael -----7’ 4.25''
Nicholson, Yemi -----7’ 4.25''
Williams, Eric -----7’ 4.25''
Armstrong, Hilton -----7’ 4''
Gray, Aaron -----7’ 3''
Thomas, Tyrus -----7’ 3''
Killingsworth, Marco -----7’ 3''
Williams, Shawne -----7’ 3''
Gay, Rudy -----7’ 3''
Robinson, Antywane -----7’ 2.5''
Steyn, Frans -----7’ 2.25''
Williams, Justin -----7’ 1.5''
Hicks, Eric -----7’ 1.5''
Millsap, Paul -----7’ 1.5''
Francis, Torin -----7’ 1''
Balkman, Renaldo -----7’ 1''
Hill, Tedric -----7’ 1''
Vouyoukas, Ian -----7’ 0.75''
Gray, Taj -----7’ 0.75''
Smith, Steven -----7’ 0.5''
Augustine, James -----7’ 0.25''
Haryasz, Matt -----7’ 0.25''
Mensah-Bonsu, Pops -----7’ 0''
Miller, Paul -----7’ 0''
Karl, Coby -----7’ 0''
Buckman, Brad -----7’ 0''
Dials, Terence -----7’ 0''
Smith, Craig -----6’ 9.5''
Novak, Steve -----6’ 9.5''
Brown, Denham -----6’ 9.5''
Jones, Bobby -----6’ 9.5''
Noel, David -----6’ 9.5''
Keyru, Viktor -----6’ 9.25''
Caner-Medley, Nik -----6’ 9''
Schilb, Blake -----6’ 8.75''
Ray, Allan -----6’ 8.5''
Roy, Brandon -----6’ 8''
Ager, Maurice -----6’ 7.75''
Pinnock, Danilo -----6’ 7.5''
Newley, Brad -----6’ 7.25''
Anderson, Rashad -----6’ 7’ '
Williams, Marcus -----6’ 7’ '
Horton, Daniel -----6’ 7’ '
Kinsey, Tarance -----6’ 6.75''
Dean, Taquan -----6’ 6.75''
Tucker, Joah -----6’ 6.5''
Mitchell, Dwayne -----6’ 6.5''
Grunfeld, Dan -----6’ 6.25''
Foye, Randy -----6’ 6.25''
Krauser, Carl -----6’ 6.25''
Blalock, Will -----6’ 6’ '
Watson, C.J. -----6’ 6’ '
McCray, Chris -----6’ 5.75''
Stinson, Curtis -----6’ 5''
Shakur, Mustafa -----6’ 5''
Quinn, Chris -----6’ 5''
Dockery, Sean -----6’ 4.5''
Washington Jr. Dar -----6’ 4''
Brown, Bobby -----6’ 4''
Redick, JJ -----6’ 3.25''
Farmar, Jordan -----6’ 3''
Clark, Keydren -----6’ 2.5''
Slaughter, Marcus -----6’ 11.5''
Amundson, Louis -----6’ 11.5''
Bowman, Brandon -----6’ 11.5''
Brewer, Ronnie -----6’ 11.25''
Adeleke, Kenny -----6’ 10.25''
Morrison, Adam -----6’ 10''
Batista, J.P. -----6’ 10''
Carney, Rodney -----6’ 10''
Collins, Mardy -----6’ 10''
George, Nick -----6’ 10''
Almond, Morris -----6’ 10''
Withers, Curtis -----6’ 10''
McNamara, Gerry -----6’ 0.75''



*Longest Standing Reach*

O'Bryant, Patrick -----9’ ’ 5''
Sene, Saer -----9’ ’ 5''
Aldridge, LaMarcus -----9’ ’ 2''
Armstrong, Hilton -----9’ ’ 1''
Gray, Aaron -----9’ ’ 1''
Jones, Solomon -----9’ ’ 1''
Steyn, Frans -----9’ ’ 1''
Williams, Justin -----9’ ’ 1''
Simmons, Cedric -----9’ ’ 0.5''
Vouyoukas, Ian -----9’ ’ 0.5''
Thomas, Tyrus -----9’ ’ 0''
Francis, Torin -----8’ 9.5''
Hicks, Eric -----8’ 9.5''
Mensah-Bonsu, Pops -----8’ 9.5''
Millsap, Paul -----8’ 9.5''
Robinson, Antywane -----8’ 9.5''
Morrison, Adam -----8’ 9’'
Balkman, Renaldo -----8’ 8.5''
Slaughter, Marcus -----8’ 8.5''
Adeleke, Kenny -----8’ 8’ '
Augustine, James -----8’ 8’ '
Keyru, Viktor -----8’ 8’ '
Killingsworth, Marco -----8’ 8’ '
Smith, Steven -----8’ 8’ '
Williams, Shawne -----8’ 8’'
Williams, Shelden -----8’ 8’'
Amundson, Louis -----8’ 7.5''
Batista, J.P. -----8’ 7.5''
Brewer, Ronnie -----8’ 7.5''
Carney, Rodney -----8’ 7.5''
Smith, Craig -----8’ 7.5''
Bowman, Brandon -----8’ 7’ '
Caner-Medley, Nik -----8’ 7’ '
Collins, Mardy -----8’ 7’ '
George, Nick -----8’ 7’ '
Novak, Steve -----8’ 7’ '
Almond, Morris -----8’ 6.5''
Brown, Denham -----8’ 6.5''
Schilb, Blake -----8’ 6’ '
Ager, Maurice -----8’ 5.5''
Jones, Bobby -----8’ 5.5''
Miller, Paul -----8’ 5.5''
Roy, Brandon -----8’ 5''
Withers, Curtis -----8’ 5''
Kinsey, Tarance -----8’ 4.5''
Newley, Brad -----8’ 4.5''
Pinnock, Danilo -----8’ 4.5''
Anderson, Rashad -----8’ 4''
Noel, David -----8’ 4''
Karl, Coby -----8’ 3.5''
Ray, Allan -----8’ 3.5''
Tucker, Joah -----8’ 3.5''
Grunfeld, Dan -----8’ 3''
Mitchell, Dwayne -----8’ 2.5''
Dean, Taquan -----8’ 2''
Buckman, Brad -----8’ 11.5''
Haryasz, Matt -----8’ 11.5''
Southall, Michael -----8’ 11.5''
Gay, Rudy -----8’ 11.2''
Gray, Taj -----8’ 11''
Hill, Tedric -----8’ 11''
Nicholson, Yemi -----8’ 11''
Williams, Eric -----8’ 10.5''
Dials, Terence -----8’ 10''
Redick, JJ -----8’ 1.5''
Stinson, Curtis -----8’ 1.5''
Williams, Marcus -----8’ 1.5''
Foye, Randy -----8’ 1''
Krauser, Carl -----8’ 1''
Shakur, Mustafa -----8’ 1''
Blalock, Will -----8’ 0.5''
Horton, Daniel -----8’ 0.5''
McCray, Chris -----8’ 0.5''
Washington Jr. Dar -----8’ 0''
Watson, C.J. -----8’ 0''
Clark, Keydren -----7’ 8.5''
McNamara, Gerry -----7’ 8.5''
Dockery, Sean -----7’ 11.5''
Farmar, Jordan -----7’ 10.5''
Brown, Bobby -----7’ 10''
Quinn, Chris -----7’ 10''

*Sorted by Height w/Shoes*

Steyn, Frans -----7’ 2.5''
Gray, Aaron -----7’ 1''
Sene, Saer -----7’ 0''
O'Bryant, Patrick -----7’ 0''
Jones, Solomon -----6’ 9.75''
Augustine, James -----6’ 9.75''
Simmons, Cedric -----6’ 9.5''
Nicholson, Yemi -----6’ 9.5''
Vouyoukas, Ian -----6’ 9.5''
Smith, Steven -----6’ 9.25''
Miller, Paul -----6’ 9.25''
Novak, Steve -----6’ 9.25''
Hill, Tedric -----6’ 9''
Mensah-Bonsu, Pops -----6’ 9''
Dials, Terence -----6’ 9''
Williams, Eric -----6’ 8.75''
Williams, Shawne -----6’ 8.75''
Williams, Justin -----6’ 8.75''
Buckman, Brad -----6’ 8.75''
Williams, Shelden -----6’ 8.5''
Gray, Taj -----6’ 8.5''
Batista, J.P. -----6’ 8.5''
Thomas, Tyrus -----6’ 8.25''
Bowman, Brandon -----6’ 8.25''
Gay, Rudy -----6’ 8''
Caner-Medley, Nik -----6’ 8''
Slaughter, Marcus -----6’ 8''
Amundson, Louis -----6’ 8''
Adeleke, Kenny -----6’ 7.75''
Morrison, Adam -----6’ 7.75''
Robinson, Antywane -----6’ 7.5''
Millsap, Paul -----6’ 7.25''
Killingsworth, Marco -----6’ 6.75''
Jones, Bobby -----6’ 6.75''
Brewer, Ronnie -----6’ 6.75''
Balkman, Renaldo -----6’ 6.5''
Smith, Craig -----6’ 6.5''
Withers, Curtis -----6’ 6.5''
Schilb, Blake -----6’ 6.25''
Roy, Brandon -----6’ 6.25''
Newley, Brad -----6’ 6.25''
Noel, David -----6’ 6’ '
Keyru, Viktor -----6’ 6’ '
Grunfeld, Dan -----6’ 6’ '
Almond, Morris -----6’ 6’ '
Carney, Rodney -----6’ 5.75''
George, Nick -----6’ 5.75''
Hicks, Eric -----6’ 5.5''
Kinsey, Tarance -----6’ 5.5''
Collins, Mardy -----6’ 5.5''
Tucker, Joah -----6’ 5.25''
Brown, Denham -----6’ 5''
Redick, JJ -----6’ 4.75''
Karl, Coby -----6’ 4.5''
Ager, Maurice -----6’ 4.5''
Anderson, Rashad -----6’ 4.5''
Pinnock, Danilo -----6’ 4''
McCray, Chris -----6’ 4''
Williams, Marcus -----6’ 3.25''
Mitchell, Dwayne -----6’ 3.25''
Foye, Randy -----6’ 3.25''
Shakur, Mustafa -----6’ 3.25''
Dean, Taquan -----6’ 3''
Stinson, Curtis -----6’ 2.75''
Ray, Allan -----6’ 2.25''
Horton, Daniel -----6’ 2.25''
Dockery, Sean -----6’ 2''
Farmar, Jordan -----6’ 2''
Aldridge, LaMarcus -----6’ 11.25''
Haryasz, Matt -----6’ 11''
Southall, Michael -----6’ 10.25''
Armstrong, Hilton -----6’ 10.25''
Francis, Torin -----6’ 10''
Watson, C.J. -----6’ 1.75''
Quinn, Chris -----6’ 1.5''
Washington Jr. Dar -----6’ 1''
Krauser, Carl -----6’ 0.75''
Brown, Bobby -----6’ 0.75''
Blalock, Will -----6’ 0.5''
McNamara, Gerry -----6’ 0.5''
Clark, Keydren -----5’ 10.25''



*Sorted by Weight*

Williams, Eric -----285.0 
Steyn, Frans -----280.0 
Gray, Aaron -----280.0 
Vouyoukas, Ian -----267.0 
Killingsworth, Marco -----266.0 
Batista, J.P. -----265.0 
Smith, Craig -----259.0 
Nicholson, Yemi -----258.0 
Williams, Shelden -----258.0 
Millsap, Paul -----258.0 
Dials, Terence -----253.0 
Miller, Paul -----251.0 
Adeleke, Kenny -----250.0 
O'Bryant, Patrick -----249.0 
Francis, Torin -----247.0 
Southall, Michael -----241.0 
Armstrong, Hilton -----240.0 
Smith, Steven -----238.0 
Buckman, Brad -----238.0 
Hicks, Eric -----238.0 
Sene, Saer -----237.0 
Hill, Tedric -----236.0 
Caner-Medley, Nik -----234.0 
Aldridge, LaMarcus -----234.0 
Mensah-Bonsu, Pops -----232.0 
Gray, Taj -----231.0 
Augustine, James -----227.0 
Williams, Shawne -----227.0 
Withers, Curtis -----227.0 
Jones, Solomon -----224.0 
Collins, Mardy -----224.0 
Tucker, Joah -----224.0 
Anderson, Rashad -----224.0 
Simmons, Cedric -----223.0 
Brewer, Ronnie -----223.0 
Noel, David -----223.0 
Gay, Rudy -----222.0 
Amundson, Louis -----221.0 
Slaughter, Marcus -----220.0 
Haryasz, Matt -----219.0 
Brown, Denham -----218.0 
Thomas, Tyrus -----217.0 
Robinson, Antywane -----217.0 
Novak, Steve -----216.0 
Grunfeld, Dan -----216.0 
Williams, Marcus -----215.0 
Almond, Morris -----214.0 
Foye, Randy -----212.0 
Williams, Justin -----211.0 
Jones, Bobby -----211.0 
Bowman, Brandon -----209.0 
Schilb, Blake -----209.0 
Karl, Coby -----209.0 
Mitchell, Dwayne -----208.0 
Stinson, Curtis -----208.0 
Roy, Brandon -----207.0 
Balkman, Renaldo -----206.0 
Carney, Rodney -----204.0 
Pinnock, Danilo -----204.0 
Ray, Allan -----204.0 
Ager, Maurice -----203.0 
Keyru, Viktor -----202.0 
George, Nick -----201.0 
Morrison, Adam -----198.0 
Newley, Brad -----198.0 
Horton, Daniel -----198.0 
Washington Jr. Dar -----195.0 
Blalock, Will -----194.0 
Redick, JJ -----190.0 
Krauser, Carl -----190.0 
McCray, Chris -----187.0 
Clark, Keydren -----184.0 
Shakur, Mustafa -----183.0 
Dean, Taquan -----183.0 
Dockery, Sean -----182.0 
Kinsey, Tarance -----179.0 
McNamara, Gerry -----177.0 
Quinn, Chris -----175.0 
Farmar, Jordan -----171.0 
Watson, C.J. -----171.0 
Brown, Bobby -----165.0


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

Well now that it's got its own thread, I have nothing to say. 

except,

Okay, Sene has a wingspan thats three inches longer than the next next biggest player (also a seven footer!). . . At what point in time do we question if his true calling is the porn industry?

I hope this is the type of high minded debate that will make your launch of a new thread worthwhile.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



such sweet thunder said:


> Well now that it's got its own thread, I have nothing to say.
> 
> except,
> 
> ...


Which begs the further question: does Lexington Steele play basketball?

Miz, you should probably add sorted height without shoes. Yes, some people look at that too.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

well like skiles said on the radio yesterday, they'll start paying attention to those (barefoot) measurements when they start playing games barefoot.


that said, it wasn't sorted on the site.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



mizenkay said:


> well like skiles said on the radio yesterday, they'll start paying attention to those (barefoot) measurements when they start playing games barefoot.
> 
> 
> that said, it wasn't sorted on the site.


Yeah, if some players didn't make a habit of wearing 2 inch clogs to the workout, that would also alleviate the need for the barefoot measurement.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

Can we merge this?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

For some reason, Aldridge isn't listed in the sorted by height catagory.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

Anyone else wondering why Alexander Johnson and Shannon Brown's measurements aren't listed? Those are two guys we supposedly have some intereste in, so I'm curious to see their true vitals...especially Johnson's.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

Nothing for James White either.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



TripleDouble said:


> For some reason, Aldridge isn't listed in the sorted by height catagory.


Aldridge is there, but out of order, down near the bottom at 6'11.25"

He's tall and thin

Thomas is on the short side 6'8.25" and light 217...Not really measurements you'd associate
with a PF in the NBA.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

Thomas does have a nice, long reach though.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



PC Load Letter said:


> Anyone else wondering why Alexander Johnson and Shannon Brown's measurements aren't listed? Those are two guys we supposedly have some intereste in, so I'm curious to see their true vitals...especially Johnson's.


I don't think they were in Orlando. Everyone that plays in the predraft camp gets measured, and then they specially invite people, these are the Aldridge's, Reddick's, Thomas' to just get measured. The NBA tries to force a player to play in the invite to give GM's a good look at them, otherwise the NBA doesn't let them do their measurements and physicals if they weren't specially invited....which is stupid, because during an individual workout, a team could get the measurements.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



jnrjr79 said:


> Thomas does have a nice, long reach though.


Yeah, that's the one thing I keep telling myself, just in case the "rumors" are true that we're taking him with the #2 pick.

Realistically, the kid should be listed as 6'8, 220 lbs which definitely screams small forward. But his standing reach is 9'0", and when you factor in his leaping ability I'm sure he'll be stealing some minutes at PF. Still, he's your classic "tweener"...I really don't think Tyrus Thomas has a real pro position. That makes him a little harder to fit onto a squad. 

Bottom line, I think he's a combo-forward and will split minutes at the 3 and 4. And we already have Nocioni for that, with Deng as a blossuming young 3.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=ford_chad



> PLAYER HEIGHT WEIGHT WINGSPAN STANDING REACH BODY FAT
> Maurice Ager 6-4½ 203 6-7¾ 8-5½ 8%
> LaMarcus Aldridge 6-11¼ 234 7-4¾ 9-2 8.7%
> Hilton Armstrong 6-10¾ 240 7-4 9-1 6.3%
> ...


Here's a link from Insider with heights and weights, but also body fat on some of the players we are interested in. There's nothing too surprising here. Everybody we have interest in has low enough body fat.

This Sene guy is really an incredible phyisical specimin, I'll give him that. 6.6% body fat for a seven footer? Are you kidding me?

Interestingly, Ford said that in order to calculate the height, he took the barefoot measurements and added 1 1/4" to each number in order to standardize height with shoes. It's an interesting idea. Anyway, that explains why some of these height figures might not match other figures we have seen.

Hopefully athletic testing results are soon to come as well.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

I want to see how Sene fairs in the speed drills. If he's fast, he may be the most intriguing physical prosect since Ming.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



yodurk said:


> Yeah, that's the one thing I keep telling myself, just in case the "rumors" are true that we're taking him with the #2 pick.
> 
> Realistically, the kid should be listed as 6'8, 220 lbs which definitely screams small forward. But his standing reach is 9'0", and when you factor in his leaping ability I'm sure he'll be stealing some minutes at PF. Still, he's your classic "tweener"...I really don't think Tyrus Thomas has a real pro position. That makes him a little harder to fit onto a squad.
> 
> Bottom line, I think he's a combo-forward and will split minutes at the 3 and 4. And we already have Nocioni for that, with Deng as a blossuming young 3.


TT is a curiosity. His standing reach would be up there with alot of PF in the league and he jumps off the charts. From one report I read he played alot of guard in HS so may have skills we haven't seen. I think a major part of whether we draft him is his current skill level which MIGHT not have been shown off completely in college. If he has a boarder and more refined set of skills, which he can show in work outs, than he got to show in his college role then Paxson may very well take him at two.

Paxson made some very positive comments about him after the final four.

Also alot of stars (Pippen, Rodman) grew late and had a very broad skill set as a result. TT is in the same catergory as far as the grew late part. How big was rodman in reality? Much bigger than TT? Some guys are just freaks.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



Darius Miles Davis said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=ford_chad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, now we're doing body fat? Never saw that coming. :laugh:

I'm not worried about body fat though...if that were the case, Shaq would be a major question mark. Ditto with Elton Brand, Zach Randolph, and Carlos Boozer when they were drafted.


----------



## dogra (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

Have they posted the jib measurements yet?

I'm fascinated to see how the top prospects shake out when sorted by "jib without shoes." :biggrin:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

On another post someone said "Maybe Tyrus has a short head, and I responded with he has a sort neck, well take a look

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/index

perhaps hize size isn't as bad as we think. His chin stops where his neck starts. His head also does look very short.



dogra said:


> Have they posted the jib measurements yet?
> 
> I'm fascinated to see how the top prospects shake out when sorted by "jib without shoes." :biggrin:


Shhhh, don't tell the bad teams about jib.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



Hustle said:


> On another post someone said "Maybe Tyrus has a short head, and I responded with he has a sort neck, well take a look
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/index
> 
> ...


Take a look at another picture:

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/draft_2006.html

Thomas has got a long neck.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

I wouldn't say long, but not short your right. His head is pretty small though.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

This is a whole lot of obsessing over short necks, long necks, and an inch or two. Bottom line, Aldridge is 3 inches taller than Thomas. His standing reach is 2 inches taller. It's a slight edge. Gotta put it in perspective. Aldridge has a marginal size edge over Thomas. Whoever the guy you think can play, that's the guy who's going to make an impact. Obsessing over 2 inches is futile.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



jbulls said:


> Obsessing over 2 inches is futile.


...Tell my last girlfriend that :raised_ey


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



smARTmouf said:


> ...Tell my last girlfriend that :raised_ey



I didn't have to! :biggrin: :nah: :jawdrop:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

Draftexpress has a new article up on the measurements, it's a pretty good read:

Wings (spans) N' Things: Analyzing the Pre-Draft Measurements


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

chad ford has the combine results 

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=ford_chad#20060616

i'm going to attempt to list/breakout the testing results, since it's not in list form.

if anyone else (you stat nerds/excel spreadsheet dudes) want to attempt, PLEASE feel free!


:smilewink


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

thanks QWERTY!



Qwerty123 said:


> Some more stats (rank; no step vertical; max vertical; bench press; lane agility; sprint):
> 
> Aldridge: 68 26.5 34 8 12.02 3.43
> Brewer: 2 35 41 19 11.32 3.14
> ...





quoted from the OTHER draft thread. :smilewink


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



mizenkay said:


> thanks QWERTY!


No problem. I forgot this thread got separated from the other one. If it's allowed, I can copy and paste the entire table in an easy to read format from Insider here. I just pulled selected guys for that last list.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



> Analysis: The big winner here is obviously Brewer, who tested much better than expected in the vertical jump and strength categories. Combine that with his excellent measurements, and it looks like Brewer could move up in the draft. You don't find that combination of size, strength and athleticism in a guard very often. His so-so lane agility test was the only thing that hurt him, but given his size the score isn't bad.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Here's about half the analysis. Is it OK to post this much, Miz?

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=ford_chad


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

I've thought this all along, but we absolutely have to get Brewer. On a team with Hinrich/Gordon backcourt in a division with LeBron, he fits this team like a glove.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

thanks Q and DMD. i think a TABLE would be _perfectly lovely_. and i think that's an ok amount to post on the analysis.

i mean this stuff should, by all rights, be FREE. geez. right chad??


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

Wow, these are fascinating:

Saer Sene, the porn star of the hour,

Sprint Agility
Saer Sene 3.38 12.52.
Lamarcus Aldridge 3.43 12.02.
Hilton Armstrong 3.53 12.28.
Sheldon Williams 3.59 11.53.
Patick O'Byant 3.63 12.68.
Aaron Gray 3.71 12.63.

Heres what the center prospects look like.

First off. Saer Sene. ****. He is a freak of nature. I think I want him on the Bulls more than any other player I've never seen before . The sprint category is the one to pay attention to because its a better judge of natural ability. Tim Grover and the other pre-draft gurus have drills for agility so it often reflects how much time the prospect has had prepping for the combines.

Lamarcus Aldridge -- shows the good speed we see on tape. Good. This is was we expected.

Hilton Armstrong -- I watched G Mason -- Uconn again last night, and I'm starting to really come around on him. He shoes flashes of developed skills, is long enough to play center and agile. I could see him becoming a good backup/average starting center in the pros. Perhaps even a little better. I really don't know why Uconn wasn't better last season.

Sheldon Williams -- About what we expected. . . perhaps a little slower. Looks like he got a bad time in the sprint when you compare it to the agility drill. He'll be fine.

Partick O'Bryant -- This is what I was commenting about from the Memphis game. I have serious questions about whether he can play up to the speed of the NBA. He is a half court center in an up and down league (hows that for a bad cliche?). He may be special enough to build your teams style of play around him, but thats a gamble. Unless he continues to develop as fast as he has recently, he may be a situation player in the NBA, not bad, still valuable at times.

Aaron Gray -- yeah, well. . .


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



Qwerty123 said:


> No problem. I forgot this thread got separated from the other one. If it's allowed, I can copy and paste the entire table in an easy to read format from Insider here. I just pulled selected guys for that last list.


you can't copyright facts. go to it.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

Actually, I had forgotten how tough it is to get a good looking table in here, but here's the quick and dirty whole thing.

Player Rank No step Max Bench Lane Sprint
Ronnie Brewer 2 35 41 19 11.32 3.14
Rodney Carney 5 32 38.5 10 10.57 3.06
Randy Foye 6 32 38 14 10.53 3.23
Jordan Farmar 12 33.5 42 11 11.07 3.17
Cedric Simmons 20 30.5 35 15 11.05 3.31
Tyrus Thomas 21 34 39.5 8 11.36 3.2
Rudy Gay 26 33 40.5 9 11.03 3.32
Brandon Roy 30 34 40.5 6 11.13 3.27
Shelden Williams 31 29 33.25 25 11.53 3.59
Mardy Collins 33 31.5 37.5 9 12 3.27
Maurice Ager 37 29.5 35 11 11.73 3.22
J.J. Redick 51 27.5 33 6 10.94 3.29
Shawne Williams 57 32 31 0 10.69 3.3
Adam Morrison 59 25.5 30.5 11 11.46 3.37
Hilton Armstrong 67 28.5 31.5 13 12.28 3.53
LaMarcus Aldridge 68 26.5 34 8 12.02 3.43
Saer Sene 72 28.5 31 7 12.52 3.38
Marcus Williams 73 24.5 28 4 11.3 3.4
Aaron Gray 75 26.5 30.5 17 12.63 3.71
Patrick O'Bryant 79 26.5 30 13 12.68 3.63


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

i'm loving that. simple. basic. just the facts.

:greatjob:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



such sweet thunder said:


> First off. Saer Sene. ****. He is a freak of nature. I think I want him on the Bulls more than any other player I've never seen before . The sprint category is the one to pay attention to because its a better judge of natural ability. Tim Grover and the other pre-draft gurus have drills for agility so it often reflects how much time the prospect has had prepping for the combines.


I'm 100% with you on this, I want Sene with the #16 pick.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

My guy Roy: really good vertical leap, probably average to slighly above average speed, below average upper body strength: above average athlete, not great.

Hmmm.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

Some of these numbers, as always, need to be taken with a grain of salt. I remember Iguodala tested out as a pretty average athlete. Yeah right.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

hello. roy has a higher max leap than "uber athlete" tyrus thomas??

huh.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



mizenkay said:


> hello. roy has a higher max leap than "uber athlete" tyrus thomas??
> 
> huh.


As much as I love Roy's game, that stat might be foolsgold, like Rudy Gay's athleticism. Roy doesn't use his skills as a vertical leaper enough. Tyrus does. Now maybe Roy realizes in the league that he's got to dunk on people more often. He definitely has the raw athleticism to do it. If he gets a running start -- which is how guards usually do it -- he gets off the ground as well as anyone in this draft class. But will he commit to dunking on people in the league when he learns that is what he needs to do to score at the hoop?

If we want to go the route of another undrafted swingman, how about North Carolina's David Noel? He's 6' 6" with shoes (although only 6' 4.5" without), and he was the top rated athlete at the combine this year.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

We must get Brewer, someway, somehow.

Edit: Is anyone else confused on what to read, and wehre, since we have 3 different draft threads lol :angel:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

here's the thing about the three threads:

the measurements/combine thread (which was started by request) is what it is, a discussion on the results of the testing.

the workout thread should be used to report on specific workout information, either with the bulls, or reports such as that blazer blog which had workout stuff.

the big kahuna draft thread is the catch-all thread.

please try and check that thread (or the other two) before posting a NEW thread on what most likely is a similar topic - or to see if it's been posted before.

the thread i started today (for example) on the small forwards battle was intended to be more of an analysis/opinion thread rather than just a news hub.


does that make sense?

( i know, my head is spinning too)


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

Thanks Miz as always

I usually don't catch the forum much during draft night, but I bet we'll make the server go crazy. Oh, I can just imagine how many more pages of post we'll have till then.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**

BTW, James Augustine did his lane agility test in 10.54 seconds. That's one of the better scores of the year, and totally unheard of for a big man.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: *OFFICIAL 2006 Draft Measurements Thread**



theanimal23 said:


> We must get Brewer, someway, somehow.
> 
> Edit: Is anyone else confused on what to read, and wehre, since we have 3 different draft threads lol :angel:


Agreed. always have and always will. he may not be a sexy pick but im guessing that alot of people are going to regret passing up on this kid. not only does he just go about his business. plays both ends of the court. is a specimen atheletic wise. has a good basketball pedigree (his father). can play three positions ( and thats just not saying someone can play a few position just purely on height. this kid can definitly handly part time pg duties with his handles. natural sg. and can definitly fill in at sf with his height and atheletic ability). he was one of the first to come to work out for the bulls. but its been mighty quiet on the Brewer front of things. i just hope everyone else is a smoke screen to get this kid. i think he could easily be a pippen type of player...


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Brewer's measurements and numbers in the strength and agility tests are absolutely killing any chance we had of getting him at 16, which was a longshot in the first place. I'd love to get him, but we're going to have to get to at least 10 or so to do it, or so it seems.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

jbulls said:


> Brewer's measurements and numbers in the strength and agility tests are absolutely killing any chance we had of getting him at 16, which was a longshot in the first place. I'd love to get him, but we're going to have to get to at least 10 or so to do it, or so it seems.


I really wouldn't mind trading the 2nd pick down the draft to get Brewer. and then get a project big man in Sene or alike with the 16th. Plus big men no matter will take longer to develop anyhow so we'd be signing a free agent big regardless you would think.

I don't think you lose a chance to draft a Pippenesque player in Brewer. I don't think he'll ever the the glamourous superstar but i think he could be a star in the mold of Pippen/Worthy. in terms of quiet demenours who just get the job done on the court..

VOTE BREWER!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> I really wouldn't mind trading the 2nd pick down the draft to get Brewer. and then get a project big man in Sene or alike with the 16th. Plus big men no matter will take longer to develop anyhow so we'd be signing a free agent big regardless you would think.
> 
> I don't think you lose a chance to draft a Pippenesque player in Brewer. I don't think he'll ever the the glamourous superstar but i think he could be a star in the mold of Pippen/Worthy. in terms of quiet demenours who just get the job done on the court..
> 
> VOTE BREWER!


Right not his stock may be all the way up to 7. I really want him. But it's going to hurt to not get a big guy at 2, it just leaves a big hole. Du and 16 to HOU for Brewer, is the most sensible trade I've ever heard of for both teams.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Out of curiosity, I wondered who would test out as the best potential rebounder in traffic. To give an idea of this I decided to add "no step vertical jump" and "standing reach". Here are the top 10 in inches:

Thomas, Tyrus 142
Sene, Saer 141.5
Jones, Solomon 141
Gay, Rudy 140.5
Southall, Michael 139
Simmons, Cedric 139
Brewer, Ronnie 138.5
Brown, Bobby 137.5
Hicks, Eric 137.5
Armstrong, Hilton 137.5

Interesting to see who ended out on top. Too bad he isn't big enough to play PF.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Aesop said:


> Out of curiosity, I wondered who would test out as the best potential rebounder in traffic. To give an idea of this I decided to add "no step vertical jump" and "standing reach". Here are the top 10 in inches:
> 
> Thomas, Tyrus 142
> Sene, Saer 141.5
> ...


i don't think thats an accurate way to find whether a player can rebound in traffic or not. rebounding not only has to do with height, lenght and jumping skills. but more than those things determination, lower body strength/leverage, rebound positing/willing to fit for the best position and anticipation on where the ball will go after a miss and just plain thinking all shots will miss and wanting every rebound. Oakley, Rodman and Barkley has to be the blue prints of these attributes. They wouldn't come in anywhere of the atheletic length and ability of those rookies but they had the smarts and lower body strength/leverage to always be in the best position to rebound.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Aesop said:


> Out of curiosity, I wondered who would test out as the best potential rebounder in traffic. To give an idea of this I decided to add "no step vertical jump" and "standing reach". Here are the top 10 in inches:
> 
> Thomas, Tyrus 142
> Sene, Saer 141.5
> ...


Gay and Brewer are not far behind Thomas. If the Bulls trade down, I want either one for PF. :clown:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I know alot of people are saying trade down for Brewer, but what makes you think the team that drafts him will want to give him up?


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> i don't think thats an accurate way to find whether a player can rebound in traffic or not. rebounding not only has to do with height, lenght and jumping skills. but more than those things determination, lower body strength/leverage, rebound positing/willing to fit for the best position and anticipation on where the ball will go after a miss and just plain thinking all shots will miss and wanting every rebound. Oakley, Rodman and Barkley has to be the blue prints of these attributes. They wouldn't come in anywhere of the atheletic length and ability of those rookies but they had the smarts and lower body strength/leverage to always be in the best position to rebound.


Yeah, when I first decided to post this, I wanted to provide a disclaimer. Something like "note: this calculation is being done only for curiosity sake. In no way am I stating the results of this calculation will definitely prove that any player is superior in rebounding than any other. There are too many factors to measure by a simple calculation."

However, after doing the math (my Excel weaknesses came into play since I couldn't figure out how to convert feet and inches (for example, 7'10.5") to just inches without doing it manually) I got so excited about who ended up #1 that I completely forgot my disclaimer!

That said, however, from a purely athletic jumping standpoint, this tells us something. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Did anyone besides Reddick turn in a blood-alcohol level? Has to be a consideration given the NBA lifestyle. :cheers:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Cyanobacteria said:


> Did anyone besides Reddick turn in a blood-alcohol level? Has to be a consideration given the NBA lifestyle. :cheers:












tanned, rested and ready


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nbadraft.net has the comprehensive list of athletic testing results for everyone not just the top guys.


http://nbadraft.net/2006campmeasurements002.asp


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

in nbadraft.net's opinion:




> No players did more to help themselves at the combine than Ronnie Brewer and Jordan Farmar. Brewer finished second to Noel in overall scoring. The 6-7 Arkansas swingman jumped 41 inches, benched 185 pounds 19 times, and blazed through the speed drills. He also has a minuscule 5 percent body fat and nearly a 7-foot wingspan. Brewer was situated in the mid to late first round, but the combine numbers could vault him into the bottom of the lottery.
> 
> ---
> 
> Nobody's stock took a bigger hit at the combine than LaMarcus Aldridge. The Texas bigman was on the short-list for the No. 1 overall selection, but his poor combine numbers might scare a few teams off. Aldridge finished 68th in the 80-prospect field, struggling with the speed/quickness drills and only benching 185 pounds eight times. On the bright side, he did unleash a condor-like 7-5 wingspan, putting his standing reach at 9-2, second to Bradley's Patrick O'Bryant (who posted a mind-boggling 9-5 standing reach). Still, Aldridge could've helped his stock immensely by doubling his bench press total.



http://nbadraft.net/prevenas065.asp


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Paul Miller's numbers look very good, has anyone been able to watch him play? 

If you've missed the article on draftexpress.com on numbers vs actual players, go over and read it. 
http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1351


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

The most notible stat to me are Tyrus Thomas/ Lamar Aldridge's really weak bench
press numbers compared to Shelden Williams.

Granted Thomas & Aldridge have really long arms, but 8 reps at 185 for "POWER"
forwards are really pathetic numbers. College ball has really become a guard game, since
until the age limits were imposed, so many of the bigs skipped school or stayed for
no more than a year. It is really hard to assess college big men because they really don't 
have many other big bodies to bang around. Thus based on play in college, it is
hard to determine how these bigs will perform at the next level where they'll
be undersized.

It would be also interesting to see hw many reps Chandler, K. Brown, Stoudamire
and some of the other recent young bigs put up. My concerns with Thomas/Aldridge 
on these numbers is that they'll be to frail like Tyson under the basket to establish 
and hold position or power their way to the basket


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

isn't it MUCH harder to bench many reps with super long arms?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I think when its all said and done. Sure its great to have all the good measurements and athletic ability. But if they don't have it upstairs its not going to matter much. Can they put it all together? Are they willing to learn? Do they want to get better? Are they motivated and determined? I mean im not denying the fact that being a great athelete doesn't help but there are plenty below average players in the nba that made a name for themselves just through hardwork and smarts on the court over the ultra atheletic players. It would be great if we could get a hand on some of those physcological test they do on some of the players now that would be eye opening...


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> It would be great if we could get a hand on some of those physcological test they do on some of the players now that would be eye opening...


That doesn't always go to plan, just ask the Celtics about Brian Scalabrine.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

step said:


> That doesn't always go to plan, just ask the Celtics about Brian Scalabrine.


well yes i agree. but thats my point. its not feasible to have one aspect without the other. just ask Corey Benjimen.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ztect said:


> The most notible stat to me are Tyrus Thomas/ Lamar Aldridge's really weak bench
> press numbers compared to Shelden Williams.
> 
> Granted Thomas & Aldridge have really long arms, but 8 reps at 185 for "POWER"
> ...


 ztect:

I wouldn't be too concerned about the press numbers. So you can't lift heavy things, slowly with great endurance? That type of strength isn't even important in basketball.

In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if Sheldon's bench numbers go down after he starts working with the Hawks. It looks to me like the trainers at Duke are old school in their approach to basketball players. This is just conjecture, but Williams has that same football type build as Boozer and Brand and he looks to me like hes going to have to lose mass, and gain explosiveness. I'll bet the Hawks put him on more plyometrics and drop a lot of the slow freeweights. Can anyone here speak towards this? Do football players even still do slow freeweights?

William's numbers do show me a couple things. First he's well prepped for the combines. The bench numbers along with the agility stats can be practiced, and schooled. It shows us that he takes his gym work seriously, and thats a plus. The press numbers are a good sign that Sheldon will practice hard and bring a winning mentality -- but we already knew that.

Second, Williams is a mature athlete. The numbers show that he has a body that is able to put on bulk and this speaks to your original point. I agree, we can be more sure that Williams will be able to lose weight and work himself into NBA shape, than we can that LA will be able to gain mass and do the same. But I think this is a weak correlation at best.

The numbers don't mean much about his ability to play basketball on their own. They just give hints to his work ethic and college regimen.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Attached is a spreadsheet containing official measurements for the past six years (2000-2006 drafts). It's sortable and filterable if you know how to use Excel.

It's still a work in progress, but I've got the basic data there, and all formatted together. If you have any info to add or correct, or just have basic comments, don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Attached is a spreadsheet containing official measurements for the past six years (2000-2006 drafts). It's sortable and filterable if you know how to use Excel.
> 
> It's still a work in progress, but I've got the basic data there, and all formatted together. If you have any info to add or correct, or just have basic comments, don't hesitate to PM me.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MikeDC again.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

WoW MikeDC, wd.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> Attached is a spreadsheet containing official measurements for the past six years (2000-2006 drafts). It's sortable and filterable if you know how to use Excel.
> 
> It's still a work in progress, but I've got the basic data there, and all formatted together. If you have any info to add or correct, or just have basic comments, don't hesitate to PM me.


That's awesome Mike, this will surely be useful in the future.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Attached is a spreadsheet containing official measurements for the past six years (2000-2006 drafts). It's sortable and filterable if you know how to use Excel.
> 
> It's still a work in progress, but I've got the basic data there, and all formatted together. If you have any info to add or correct, or just have basic comments, don't hesitate to PM me.



Pretty cool, was wondering are you going to add the vertical/bench press et cetera testing?

It would be interestng to see how players like Amare/Bosh compared strenght wise
to some of the PF's in this draft and if there is any correlation/indication to
how well such players do at the next level


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> Attached is a spreadsheet containing official measurements for the past six years (2000-2006 drafts). It's sortable and filterable if you know how to use Excel.
> 
> It's still a work in progress, but I've got the basic data there, and all formatted together. If you have any info to add or correct, or just have basic comments, don't hesitate to PM me.


wow man


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ztect said:


> Pretty cool, was wondering are you going to add the vertical/bench press et cetera testing?


I have no idea how I ended up with this, but here.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Premier said:


> I have no idea how I ended up with this, but here.


Dude, You're a life saver! If you look at the document properties, you'll find the author is Mike Cardwell... me!

I've been looking for that file high and low. The search feature is temporarily sketchy here and the computer I didn't have a copy of that file anymore (somehow I never had it on my own notebook, the old notebook I used at work (heh) which got ripped off a year ago.

So I was trying to look all that stuff up again, but now I don't have to. I'll have to reformat it into the other stuff I've done, but that's a piece of cake.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Premier said:


> I have no idea how I ended up with this, but here.



Great! Thanks

Amare did 12 reps, Bosh 9 and Dwight Howard only 7

So as an indicator of just how powerful power forwards are based upon this stat seems 
pretty neglible since I think most people would agree that these these aforementioned players
are three of the top three young PF's in the game and their benches weren't any better than
Aldridge's


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

ztect said:


> Great! Thanks
> 
> Amare did 12 reps, Bosh 9 and Dwight Howard only 7
> 
> ...


I don't get it. I can do 185 at least 15 times. I'm out of shape, and feel like DJ Qualls in the gym.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> I don't get it. I can do 185 at least 15 times. I'm out of shape, and feel like DJ Qualls in the gym.


You may not have 14 foot arms.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my goodness!











_Saer Sene_



measurement "analysis" from nbadraft.net



_*Senegal bigman Saer Sene's whopping 7'8.5 wingspan is 10.3% greater than his 6'11" height.* 

*Rudy Gay's immense 7'3" wingspan is 9.2% greater than his 6'7" height.*

*Tyrus Thomas 7'3" wingspan is 8.9% greater than his 6'7.25 height, but his standing reach is actually .5" greater than Gay's.*

--

*NBADraft.net had erroneously eyeballed Brandon Roy as 6'5" during the season. He ended up measuring 6'5.25" without shoes making him a solid 6'6".*_


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Dude, You're a life saver! If you look at the document properties, you'll find the author is Mike Cardwell... me!
> 
> I've been looking for that file high and low. The search feature is temporarily sketchy here and the computer I didn't have a copy of that file anymore (somehow I never had it on my own notebook, the old notebook I used at work (heh) which got ripped off a year ago.
> 
> So I was trying to look all that stuff up again, but now I don't have to. I'll have to reformat it into the other stuff I've done, but that's a piece of cake.


You could have just asked me, Mike. I had a copy of that files saved. :cheers:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> my goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

That's just insane, I don't think there has ever been a 7' footer who can reach the basket standing still! Great picture Miz!_


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> You could have just asked me, Mike. I had a copy of that files saved. :cheers:


If I'd know ya had it I would have 

If you can track down any of the (many) missing numbers, that'd be awesome. I've looked around a fair amount and haven't seen anything yet.


*Here's an updated version of the file that combines the measurements and athleticism results.*


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

LegoHat said:


> That's just insane, I don't think there has ever been a 7' footer who can reach the basket standing still! Great picture Miz!


I know they are over 7' but Bradley and Bol could touch rim. Sene can't have more than an inch or 2 on Tyson in standing reach


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Bulls eye Sene 



> Bulls eye tall project: One player who has received some attention in the prelude to the NBA draft is Saer Sene, a 7-foot center from Senegal. His wingspan was measured at 7-8¨ at the Orlando predraft camp, with a standing reach of 9-5.
> 
> “We had him in and he’s a really intriguing kid,” John Paxson said. “Those type of deals are a bit of a roll of the dice. *But I know this for a fact: In the three years I’ve been here, there hasn’t been a kid walk through these doors that has the length that that kid has. So you have to look at it*.”


#2) Thomas 
#16) Sene

Pax has said all along that he wants to add length & athleticism to this team, and it seems like these two guys fit the bill the most at our respective picks.


----------

